# Transfer miles from United to Continental



## MisterToad (Mar 7, 2011)

You can now transfer miles from your United Mileage Plus account to your Continental OnePass account at http://www.united.com/transfermymiles, which can then of course be transferred to AGR.


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2011)

MisterToad said:


> You can now transfer miles from your United Mileage Plus account to your Continental OnePass account at http://www.united.com/transfermymiles, which can then of course be transferred to AGR.


Stands to reason considering that in another 9 months or so they will become the same account


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 7, 2011)

*THANK YOU*!






I've got about 150,000 MileagePlus miles to transfer to OnePass (then to AGR)! I can do a lot of damage with an extra 150K AGR points!


----------



## jis (Mar 7, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> *THANK YOU*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My my! You flew that much? What is the world coming to?


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 7, 2011)

jis said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I've got about 150,000 Mileage Plus miles to transfer to OnePass (then to AGR)!
> ...


When I was young and stupid, I lived in AZ and NV and my family was on the correct coast. So I flew cross country 3 or 4 times a year. But because I was cheap (and still am), I flew on many airlines (CO, UA, DL, NW, UA, etc ) and never got status!





Most of these miles (after taking a few free award flights - including First Class



) are from using the Mileage Plus Visa!


----------



## Cristian (Mar 8, 2011)

But will we be able to transfer United miles to AGR after the UA-CO FF merger is finalized?


----------



## frugalist (Mar 8, 2011)

So, other than actually flying on United, what are the best ways of accumulating mass quantities of MilagePlus miles?

I know there's the MP credit card from Chase, which comes with a standard 30,000 enrollment bonus. I've seen reports of some people receiving targeted offers of a 50,000-miles enrollment bonus.

Any other quick and easy ways to get cheap or free United miles?

At this point there is no way to know if United miles will become transferable to AGR once the Continental program is rolled into the United program. But I would guess they will not, based on United's legendary middle-of-the-night pull-out of its previous partnership with the AGR program.


----------



## jis (Mar 8, 2011)

Cristian said:


> But will we be able to transfer United miles to AGR after the UA-CO FF merger is finalized?


They have not said anything yet. But given that the new UA Marketing Department is headed by a Continental guy, there is hope.


----------



## cbqbill (Mar 9, 2011)

I have tried to use the link to transfer miles from UA to CO. Each time I try I receive an error message prompting me to check One Pass login. I know I'm using the correct Pin and Password. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 9, 2011)

cbqbill said:


> I have tried to use the link to transfer miles from UA to CO. Each time I try I receive an error message prompting me to check One Pass login. I know I'm using the correct Pin and Password. Anyone else having this problem?


Yes. If your name and address for each account are not identical, you'll get an error.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 9, 2011)

cbqbill said:


> I have tried to use the link to transfer miles from UA to CO. Each time I try I receive an error message prompting me to check One Pass login. I know I'm using the correct Pin and Password. Anyone else having this problem?


I had no problem at all!



I just transferred 50K from UA to CO! (and eventually to AGR)





Are you sure you're using *BOTH* your correct OnePass number and PIN *AND* you correct Millage Plus number and password?



And on the next page, are you saying "Transfer from UA to CO"?





Mine went thru immediately and with no problem!



Now to transfer the the 50K to AGR!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 9, 2011)

I just transferred those 50K to AGR on Wednesday at noon.



Let's see how long it takes - if it's still Sunday/Monday as before or not!


----------



## pdxjim (Mar 9, 2011)

I got an error and called both UA Web support and Mileageplus... was told that since I wasn't Elite status, I am not allowed to do the link and transfer miles. No where on the webpage does it say anything about having status to do this function. Of course this person was at a call center off shore......grrrr

Looks like I am missing a middle initial on one account so trying to correct that and see if this works...




*ACCOUNTS NOT MATCHED:*

There was a system error attempting to confirm your Mileage Plus credentials. Please try again later. (TR202)


----------



## pdxjim (Mar 9, 2011)

I am happy to report that adding my middle initial to my One Pass was accomplished (only a 20 minute wait) and I have successfully transferred miles to CO.

Next step transferring to AGR and then planning another great trip on Amtrak.

By the way, does NOL-WAS-CHI-SAC-PDX count as a two zone award?

Thanks!


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 9, 2011)

pdxjim said:


> I am happy to report that adding my middle initial to my One Pass was accomplished (only a 20 minute wait) and I have successfully transferred miles to CO.
> 
> Next step transferring to AGR and then planning another great trip on Amtrak.
> 
> ...


I believe it would be 4 zones! :angry2: NOL-CHI-SAC-PDX = 2 Zones


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 9, 2011)

Correct!





NOL-CHI-PDX (or SEA-PDX) on the EB, NOL-CHI-SAC (or EMY)-PDX (on the CZ) or NOL-LAX-PDX (on the SL) would all be 2 zones. But NOL-WAS-CHI-(xxx)-PDX is a lot more!


----------



## rrdude (Mar 9, 2011)

Is the minimum to TRAN from UAL to CO 5,000?


----------



## MisterToad (Mar 9, 2011)

rrdude said:


> Is the minimum to TRAN from UAL to CO 5,000?


The minimum is 1000 miles. You can transfer miles only once per day, in 1,000-mile increments with a limit of 200,000 miles per transfer.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 9, 2011)

If I had over 200K to transfer, I'd be a HAPPY BOY!





I've lost count, but I've probably transferred over 200K from CO to AGR, and now I still have 150K to transfer from UA to CO (and eventually to AGR)!


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 10, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> I just transferred those 50K to AGR on Wednesday at noon.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see how long it takes - if it's still Sunday/Monday as before or not!


Can you transfer the Continental miles to AGR on line via a specific website link? If so what is the link? Or must you have to call CO Onepass to make this tranaction?


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 10, 2011)

Dovecote said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I just transferred those 50K to AGR on Wednesday at noon.
> ...


You have to call Continental. The transfer is done on Sunday night/Monday morning, or at least that's how it was at the end of last month.


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 10, 2011)

Dovecote said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I just transferred those 50K to AGR on Wednesday at noon.
> ...



You must call.

RF


----------



## Dovecote (Mar 17, 2011)

MisterToad said:


> You can now transfer miles from your United Mileage Plus account to your Continental OnePass account at http://www.united.com/transfermymiles, which can then of course be transferred to AGR.


Here is a belated thank you for informing AU members of this. I had a measley 5k points in my United account that probably would have been lost to inactivity. With this revelation I was able to transfer these miles to my AGR account. THANK YOU.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 17, 2011)

Just a follow-up on my transfer.

The Mileage Plus miles went immediately to my One Pass account. The transferred OnePass miles from last week were put into my AGR account overnight Sunday/Monday morning!


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2011)

Dovecote said:


> MisterToad said:
> 
> 
> > You can now transfer miles from your United Mileage Plus account to your Continental OnePass account at http://www.united.com/transfermymiles, which can then of course be transferred to AGR.
> ...


You have just enough to do this. You can transfer between UA and CO in 1,000 mile blocks, but you can only transfer between CO and AGR in 5,000 mile blocks. (5K, 10K, 15K, etc...)


----------

